# White Gloves Service - How long before making a booking



## mwh7199 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hello All

I've recently bought the DB and Smart Grinder Pro and have spent the last few days practicing with both, how long would you suggest waiting before booking in a white gloves service? is it better to get to know the machine before the visit meaning that any naughty habits are picked up or make the booking sooner before said naughty habits develop?

Thanks for any suggestions


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

In my opinion do it straight away, they talk through all the basics and can guide you a bit. So I think they'll get you off to a quicker start then working things out yourself...


----------



## mwh7199 (Dec 30, 2017)

Many thanks, I'll get the diary out!


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

NP, hope it goes well . I do like my Sage DB. Just make sure you do descale it more regularly than the machine reminder - I would also be interested to hear what they recommend to you on that front during the white glove meeting.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

White Gloves do recommend that you descale regularly. I cannot remember what they told me but I am sure it was every 4 to 6 weeks. When I pointed out that I filled mine from a Brita C30 system he seemed a bit lost. Their service is really aimed at those starting out with coffee rather than seasoned pro's so to that extent they will not weight in and out......all done by the eye!


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

I had owned mine a while before organising White Glove. As a result, I didn't learn much other than a walk-through on back-flush and de-scale. So, organise early but don't expect to learn much detailed coffee skills beyond the basics - which I had already got to grips with by the time I got around to it.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

How complicated is the back-flush/ descale routine? I am expecting my DB tomorrow, having used the Barista Express for the last couple of years. I am currently trying to work out whether the white glove will be worth bothering with- I have also done an introductory Barista course so am aware of the basics of espresso production/ milk steaming. Latte art is another matter!!


----------



## JonR (Aug 21, 2017)

from my experience and based on your message, I do not think you will learn anything from White Glove. It's for complete newbies and for newbies, Sage do good videos...


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

That's great, many thanks. To be honest I think there will be enough help on this forum if I run in to any issues. I originally bought the Barista Express as I wanted to make a decent cup of coffee at work and so the inbuilt grinder was a necessity owing to lack of space. I did manage to get it to make half decent espresso, but the grinder isn't brilliant and so now I have changed jobs and am at home more I decided to upgrade to the DB and a second-hand Mazzer mini grinder.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Maybe it's just the way I prefer to do things but I don't see why you wouldn't bother with the white glove. they probably won't teach you much about making good coffee - although they can sometimes help with milk steaming depending on who you get (and from what I've read). They will talk you through you how to descale and backflush and update settings etc. sure you can read and watch videos but I found it a nice bonus to just have somebody talk you through it all.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

jlarkin said:


> Maybe it's just the way I prefer to do things but I don't see why you wouldn't bother with the white glove. they probably won't teach you much about making good coffee - although they can sometimes help with milk steaming depending on who you get (and from what I've read). They will talk you through you how to descale and backflush and update settings etc. sure you can read and watch videos but I found it a nice bonus to just have somebody talk you through it all.


Plus its an excuse to have a play around.

You might surprise yourself and learn something new

Or

Heres a thing, feedback/teach them and they take that feedback to the next WGS who knows less than you and coffee knowledge expands..

Pay it forward...


----------

